# Litter on the way!



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

This is Jessica, she's pregnant with her second litter. She looks huge, one of the biggest pregnant ones I've had I think.
Any guesses on how many babies? The photos were taken about 30 minutes ago, I'm expecting the babies to be born tonight.

I plan to cull on day three and again on day seven or eight and hopefully leave her with 3-4 does, we will keep one and give the others to a local pet shop. This is because my sister and I both have snakes needing food of specific sizes.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow thats a big mouse lol, im going to guess 13


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i would guess at 11


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

12!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

400...400 babies o3o

er, uh..umm..I meant, 14 o3o

she's very pretty too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nine.

She looks nice and healthy,btw.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, still no sign of the babies.
She's waddling around and nesting like crazy though.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

We have babies! 
Not sure how many as of yet as she's covered them


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

It must be baby day two of my females just had babies too lol


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Mum and babies seem to be doing well, the ones I've briefly seen look a nice pink colour, not too red. 
I'll post some photos when they're three days and I hold them


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

How many did she have ?


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

She had thirteen babies. I've held them today, they all had little milk bellies, I'm going to cull the two smallest ones tomorrow and a few more the next day.
Here are some photos, all but two babies have black eyes.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

What a guess  spot on !
Congratulations


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

13=yikes!


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

I know, it's a lot! I'll cull her down to 4 or 5 over the next few days.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

I have culled the litter down to 5 babies and one foster from another litter.
Jessica had culled one of the smallest babies herself.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are the babies today, with a foster from another litter


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice fat little piggies!


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------

